# Neue Maus - Razer oder Logitech?



## PremiumToaster (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Community!
Da meine jetzige Maus sich langsam verabschiedet will ich mir eine neue kaufen.
Hatte im Elektromarkt schonmal ein paar in der Hand und fande die Logitech G500, Razer Imperator und die Razer Deathadder ganz gut.
Welche von denen würdet ihr bevorzugen? 

Viele Grüße und Guten Rutsch
PremiumToaster


----------



## Betschi (31. Dezember 2011)

Razer Deathadder. Hat den besten Sensor


----------



## scorparc (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe hier die G500. Mit der komme ich super klar. Wenn man relativ große Hände hat, wie ich, ist die echt zu empfehlen.
Eine Razer Maus hatte ich bisher keine. Ich hab mehrere mal getestet (im Saturn sowie mal bei einem Freund), die Teile sind gar nicht mein Fall. Finde ich ziemlich unhandlich, gibt aber auch Leute die schwören drauf..


----------



## Elberfelder (31. Dezember 2011)

logitech MX 518 das ist meine maus , und es ist" die Maus "


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Dezember 2011)

Die, die dir am besten gefällt...
Die Sensorunterschiede sind jetzt nicht so groß, als dass es ein Kaufargument ist.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (31. Dezember 2011)

Würde zur DA greifen.


----------



## n3rd (31. Dezember 2011)

Willst du nicht erstmal gucken welche in deiner Hand besser liegt? Leider gibt es keine Mäuse nach Handgröße ( wie bei den Schuhen ). 
Als Bsp. aus meiner Erfahrung: Zur Auswahl stand eine Maus von Razer, Roccat und MS. Die Razer war echt winzig für meine Hand. 
Die Roccat zu kantig.... MS war perfekt. Kannst ja wenn die Feiertage vorbei sind bei MediaMarkt vorbeischauen und mal gucken/testen,
was besser in der Hand liegt.... wo du es später kaufst ist dir überlassen.


----------



## gh0st76 (31. Dezember 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die, die dir am besten gefällt...
> Die Sensorunterschiede sind jetzt nicht so groß, als dass es ein Kaufargument ist.


 

Eigentlich schon. Lasersensoren haben immer noch Probleme mit positiver Beschleunigung wo der ADNS 3090 der DA keine Probleme hat. Auch die bessere Performance spricht immer noch für einen optischen Sensor.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Dezember 2011)

Theoretisch schon, aber auch Laser sind zuverlässig und so gut wie uneingeschränkt zum Zocken gebrauchbar!


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2011)

Kann mal jemand die Sache mit der _Positiven Beschleunigung_ bitte näher erläutern? 
Die übliche Mausbeschleunigung, die in Win und den diversen Maustools einstellbar ist, ist sowieso immer deaktiviert, weil eher störend. 
Nach sechs Jahren privat praktisch Laser only sind mir nicht allzuviele Nachteile zur klassischen optischen Abtastung aufgefallen.
Eigentlich nur einer: ungefähr 2x im Monat muss ich mal ein Fusselchen oder ähnliches aus der Sensoröffnung pusten oder pinseln.


----------



## gh0st76 (31. Dezember 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand die Sache mit der _Positiven Beschleunigung_ bitte näher erläutern?
> Die übliche Mausbeschleunigung, die in Win und den diversen Maustools einstellbar ist, ist sowieso immer deaktiviert, weil eher störend.
> Nach sechs Jahren privat praktisch Laser only sind mir nicht allzuviele Nachteile zur klassischen optischen Abtastung aufgefallen.
> Eigentlich nur einer: ungefähr 2x im Monat muss ich mal ein Fusselchen oder ähnliches aus der Sensoröffnung pusten oder pinseln.


 

Ganz einfach. Lasersensoren haben immer noch positive oder negative Beschleunigung. Egal ob du sie ausschaltest. Da bleibt immer etwas übrig. Bei dem Sensor der DA ist das nicht so.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie merke ich davon aber nichts (im Gegensatz zur Softwareeinstellung) - könnte aber deshalb sein, dass ich normal alles locker aus dem Handgelenk mache anstatt meilenweit übers Mauspad zu krebsen.
Und wieso hat man sie zwangsläufig bei Laserabtastung?

Aber egal erstmal - letztes Posting in diesem Jahr - Hurra!

Allen erstmal einen guten Rutsch und ein Frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## gh0st76 (1. Januar 2012)

Frag mich nicht. Das ist bei Lasersensoren normal. Man hat bei denen so 5 - 10% Beschleunigung. Je nach Sensor merkt man das. Unabhängig von der Sense. Da kann sogar bei 5000 DPI eine spürbare Beschleunigung sein. Das haben die meisten optischen nicht. Die Intelli 1.1 oder Explorer 3.0 setzen die Bewegung auch 1 zu 1 um.


----------



## Icuk73 (1. Januar 2012)

Hallo erstmal, ich weiß nicht ob Sie's wussten:  Erst mal ein gutes neues Jahr. 

ich hab mir kürzlich die Logitech G700 geholt. Ist klasse. Liegt gut in der Hand.

OK. Akkulaufzeit könnt länger sein aber eigentlich egal.

Gruß
THomas


----------



## Per4mance (1. Januar 2012)

hab die besseren erfahrungen mit logitech gemacht. aktuell hab ich die G9x und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr.


----------



## Frzn (2. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab mir die Razer Deathadder zugelegt und bin 100% zufrieden. Laser ist gut, Maus liegt super in der Hand. Nur sollte man wirklich (wie oben schon irgendwo erwähnt) ein Mausbungee benutzen, das Kabel verknickt wirklich sehr sehr leicht. Mit Bungee ist es aber super.


----------

